
COCO – Common Objects in Context - reimertz
http://cocodataset.org
======
lioeters
From "Microsoft COCO: Common Objects in Context" (2014)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1405.0312](https://arxiv.org/abs/1405.0312)

"We present a new dataset with the goal of advancing the state-of-the-art in
object recognition by placing the question of object recognition in the
context of the broader question of scene understanding.

This is achieved by gathering images of complex everyday scenes containing
common objects in their natural context. Objects are labeled using per-
instance segmentations to aid in precise object localization.

Our dataset contains photos of 91 objects types that would be easily
recognizable by a 4 year old. With a total of 2.5 million labeled instances in
328k images, the creation of our dataset drew upon extensive crowd worker
involvement via novel user interfaces for category detection, instance
spotting and instance segmentation."

